# Inspecting trailer floor



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If there are mats - pull them out. Once you have done that either pressure wash or scrub with detergent and a broom. Allow to dry. Look for sagging, soft spots, discoloration and cracks. Pay close attention to where your horse's hooves are positioned as those boards take the most weight. Using a small knife stick it in the floor and try to turn. If it stays stuck then all is well. If it goes in easy, turns any, splinters the wood then you need to look at replacing that board. Slide under and examine the supports. Any rust needs taken care of.


----------

